
Ask HN: What's your craziest, far out there idea you have? - sharemywin
Here&#x27;s a list of a couple of mine.
======
FiatLuxDave
So, one project I've been working on in the background for the past few years
is a NIAC (NASA innovative advanced concepts program) proposal for using
gravitational assists between a pair of planets to harvest energy from
planetary motion by transferring momentum from the inner planet to the outer
one. The harvested energy could be used to accelerate more mass into the loop
and exponentially increase the coupling. In theory, this could move Mars into
an Earth-like orbit over the course of a century while harvesting millions of
yottajoules of usable energy. I call the proposal "Moving planets for fun and
profit".

If you know anyone who is into orbital mechanics, I could use a collaborator.
I have to spend most of my time on slightly less far-out projects.

------
orian
Tagging everything in a city so people can create an resource issue for a city
counsel and track how long it takes for a city to fix it.

~~~
sharemywin
makes sense.

~~~
orian
yeah, I really wanted to do it, it even got to the city mayor, but I guess he
didn't want the office to be kept responsible for long wait times ;-)

------
dnh44
A business debt reconciliation service. Company A owes B owes C owes A. So the
software would simultaneously issue credit notes to each. It would have to
linked up to a widely used book keeping software though.

------
sharemywin
Trade box. for craigslist where you could trade tickets, other things. but it
takes a picture inside the box and you use an app to unlock it.

------
98Windows
A service I pay for which restricts the amount of time I can browse the
internet or go on my phone. I'd have to trust it quite a lot but they'd have
the ability to restrict my bandwidth and remotely mess with my devices.

There would be a monthly review where we decide how much time is reasonable to
spend on each device or website.

------
sharemywin
Time trader. you trade time with others. eventually skill levels, geography,
task types with project plans would be added.

------
sharemywin
Project tipper but you pledge time, hosting, resources. more for community
based projects.

------
sharemywin
something that logs into email, facebook, banks and downloads the data to
database so I can manage the data locally.

------
sharemywin
MLM but for junk in your closest.

------
yohann305
world peace

